

Big Cellphone Makers Shifting to Android - kcy
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/26/technology/26android.html?hpw

======
mdasen
It makes sense. It's a free and open source operating system for mobile
devices. It's based on the Linux kernel which many developers are aware of and
have experience with. It's backed by Google. Customers want it. Handset makers
want to compete with the iPhone. There's a decent number of applications
already built for it. There's room for customization so that each manufacturer
can differentiate their Android from the other Android units. Why spend your
own money developing something that's likely to be inferior?

~~~
antonovka
As an iPhone developer, I desperately want it:

1) It forces Apple to compete for developer mindshare, improving our lot.

2) It provides an open platform that we can begin to support (and possibly
migrate most of our mobile development to).

The OS and APIs aren't as nice, but being able to use most JVM-compatible
languages is a big win. I've been holding my breath for a while, hoping that
Android would gain traction and we could alleviate some of our reliance on
Apple's draconian platform. It sounds like this is now happening.

------
cheriot
I expect that the next couple years in the mobile OS space will foreshadow the
direction of the OS market as a whole.

------
RK
Incredible how this Android article was all about Windows mobile and barely
mentioned iphone...

~~~
jcl
Not so incredible: The article is about what phone makers and carriers are
choosing to ship. For the iPhone, those choices have already been made and are
unlikely to change in the near term.

~~~
hristov
Or to put it in other words, the iPhone is simply not a possible choice for
any maker or carrier in the US other than Apple or AT&T.

